# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Harold Bishop helps out at bushfire event

## Perdita

Neighbours legend Ian Smith returned to the soap's studios for a good cause at the weekend.

The 71-year-old attended an event held at the show's Nunawading home in honour of residents who were hit hard by February's Black Saturday bushfires in Victoria.

Smith, who made his final appearance as General Store owner Harold Bishop this year, reportedly spent the day being photographed, signing autographs, flipping burgers and taking guests on tours of the studios.

He commented: "I'll happily be Harold for the day for these wonderful people."

A number of other cast members past and present, including Alan Fletcher (Karl Kennedy), Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson), Nikki Coghill (Miranda Parker) and Patrick Harvey (Connor O'Neill), also helped out at the event. Meanwhile, the show's production company FremantleMedia announced a donation of AU$25,000 (Â£13,960) to rebuild a community playground which was destroyed.

Neighbours' executive producer Susan Bower told the programme's website: "We all felt very privileged to provide some light relief for the residents who have been through so much and are still trying to rebuild their lives. When you hear their stories, it's very humbling."

://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s14/neighbours/news/a187126/harold-bishop-helps-out-at-bushfire-event.html

 :Clap:  Well done to all

----------

